# ANNOUNCEMENT: Updates from the Book Klubs



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The Moderator team has been tossing around some ideas and we would like to announce the re-start of an old Klub and the beginning of a new one:

*Reading with the Author *
After a long hiatus, we are restarting the Reading with the Author series. Six of our Kindleboards authors have agreed to be part of the reboot and take us through a range of different genres through the end of 2011. We're very happy to announce the initial schedule:

*Schedule*
Early August - Libby Fischer Hellmann - _Set the Night on Fire_ (historical thriller)
Mid August - Kathy Bell -_The Infinion Series: Regression, Evolussion & Revolussion_ (science Fiction)
September - Monique Martin - _Out of Time_ (paranormal Romance)
October - Daniel Arenson - _Blood of Requiem_ (Fantasy)
November - RJ Keller - _Waiting for Spring_ (contemporary fiction)
December - David Dalglish - _A Land of Ash_ (Apocalyptic fiction)

I'd like to take a moment to thank each of the authors for donating their time to our Klub. I really appreciate your doing this for our members &#8230;

I will be publishing more specific start dates in the Klub so all of us can work them into our schedules.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

may i suggest that if people want to discuss things in real time, they utilize our chat feature?  there is a "room" there titled book klub, which i think might keep things lively.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've thought about that off and on after you pointed it out in chat the other night .... the room is there so we could maybe use it at different points.  Of course agreeing on a time could be like herding cats.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Of course agreeing on a time could be like herding cats.


Sounds good, and herding cats sounds even better! 

Is there any process if an author wants to volunteer a title for an accompanied read?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Colin Taber said:


> Sounds good, and herding cats sounds even better!
> 
> Is there any process if an author wants to volunteer a title for an accompanied read?


Not yet. But I think I need something. For the moment, a PM to me is a good start and I'll hold onto it until I get something more process-y and less seat of my pants-ish in place.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Starting at the beginning of August, Libby Fischer Hellmann will be kicking off the reboot by reading her book, Set the Night on Fire, with us. This is an historical political thriller set against the counterculture in 1960's Chicago and it looks like a fun read. I'm looking forward to this.

*From Amazon:*
Decades-old student protests come back to haunt young people who shared an apartment in Chicago in the late 1960s. Dar Gantner has just been released from prison after 40 years for participating in the 1970 bombing of a Chicago department store in which three people died-among them his lover, Alix Kerr, daughter of the store owner. Now it seems his four remaining former housemates are in peril. When two of them, including Casey Hilliard, die in staged accidents within weeks, Dar suspects Ted Markham, who took part in the bombing but wasn't charged and is now a U.S. senator running for the presidency. When atttempts are made on the life of Casey's daughter and remaining heir, Lila, Dar has a compelling reason to protect her. Long-held secrets are revealed, as characters scramble for their lives. But what seems all too obvious to readers about the source of danger doesn't occur to the characters until the eleventh hour.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Starting in mid-August, Kathy Bell will be reading her entire Infinion Series with us. This will include the two published novels, Regression and Evolussion, as well as the ARC for the final novel in the series, Revolussion which is not scheduled for publication until November 11, 2011. This is a Science Fiction trilogy involving near future technology, time travel and lots of child prodigies ...

*From Amazon on Regression*
Adya Jordan, a forty-year-old mother of six, injured in a terrible car accident, awakens to find herself in her fourteen-year-old body once again. Consumed with grief over being separated from her family, she tries to live like a normal teenager. That's when she begins to notice that things are slightly different than they were the first time around; all minor things that when put together add up to major differences. Adya is offered an opportunity to join the ranks of the most powerful people in the world, an opportunity of a lifetime, making her the envy of most. She seizes it without hesitation, as anyone else would. However soon, she discovers that something will go terribly wrong in the future. With time running out on the human race, it's up to her to make the most powerful people in the world see the truth and change course before its too late. Kathy Bell has done a fair share of research for this book and it shows. As science comes to life inside the dialogue and plot in her novel, it became easy to suspend disbelief in the possibility of humans traveling Interdimensionally. All told, Regression was an enjoyable read with fully developed characters and enough plot twists to keep me turning the pages long after dark-thirty in the morning. --Amazon.com Review


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

In September, Monique Martin will be reading Out of Time with us, which is currently Free on amazon and is a a paranormal Romance. (so stock up now, but no peaking) This looks like it has a lot to play with - vampires, time travel, love - as well as a soon to be released sequel.

*From Amazon*
"...one of the most unique, emotional, engrossing stories I've had the privilege to read..." --Emily of Blog with Bite

"A stunning achievement of narrative, storytelling, character, and chemistry.... Monique Martin has a master's touch with an adventure yarn... a great read that will sweep away men and women alike." --Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily

"'Out of Time' is a delightful, sexy romp back in time to the 1920s...This book won't you let put it down... carve out enough time to read it through to its exciting conclusion." --Debra L. Martin of Two Ends of the Pen


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hey, Geoffrey, are you ever going to settle on one avatar image for more than two days, or are you purposely trying to confuse me?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Hey, Geoffrey, are you ever going to settle on one avatar image for more than two days, or are you purposely trying to confuse me?


I have a theme going ... there's only about 45 more Spocks to go ...


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> Sounds good, and herding cats sounds even better!
> 
> Is there any process if an author wants to volunteer a title for an accompanied read?


Well, of course, as an expert lion-tamer (in my days off from being an astronaut), as the old saying goes: 'You don't herd them, they start to view you as lunch.'


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Hey, Geoffrey, are you ever going to settle on one avatar image for more than two days, or are you purposely trying to confuse me?


  I had been wondering the same thing


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks so much, Geoffrey, for re-booting the club and inviting me to participate. I've just gotten a new smart phone, which might make participation even easier for me as I won't have to fight four children for screen time


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

KathyBell said:


> Thanks so much, Geoffrey, for re-booting the club and inviting me to participate. I've just gotten a new smart phone, which might make participation even easier for me as I won't have to fight four children for screen time


It will make it easier, I'm amazed how a smart phone has changed the whole way I use the web and reduced my time on actual computers. Just watch for that old fiend, autocorrect.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Colin Taber said:


> It will make it easier, I'm amazed how a smart phone has changed the whole way I use the web and reduced my time on actual computers. Just watch for that old fiend, autocorrect.


LOL, I already had to turn the darn thing off. It seems many of the words I choose to use are not recognized by autocorrect, and I got tired of training it. Once I'm used to the tiny wee keyboard, I think I'll get quite quick at typing with my thumbs.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi, all. I'm the author of SET THE NIGHT ON FIRE, and I'll be kicking off the resurrection of the Book Klub. I'm honored to have been asked... and a little nervous... but I'm hoping for the best. I set up an "Introductions" thread in my folder, so anyone who thinks they might want to stop by, please do and introduce yourself. We'll get going on the actual discussion August 1. 

Hope to see you over there. 

Libby 

PS I love my i-phone -- even the autocorrect -- but can't type fast enough on it. So I'll be chained to my desk.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

libbyfh said:


> PS I love my i-phone -- even the autocorrect -- but can't type fast enough on it. So I'll be chained to my desk.


I think you get used to it. It's also worth putting up with in an effort to train it.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

The SET THE NIGHT ON FIRE discussion is in full swing... would love you to stop by. Even if you haven't read the book. Many of the questions are general enough to address, and I'm trying to indicate which ones contain SPOILERS.

We're over at

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,71.0.html


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, it's mid-August already! I'm now starting up the Read With The Author for Regression, to be followed by Evolussion, and then early copies of Revolussion, the conclusion to the Infinion Series.

I leave for Disney in a few days, so I've been practicing my typing on the smart phone...only to find out there's a computer at the condo anyway!

Be sure to stop on by the thread at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,72.0.html to find out why 28 men have 26 years to save the world...but really only need one woman!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm thinking it's time to wrap up Regression (which is FREE on Kindle for those who want to jump on board now!) with a few more posts this week, and move on to Evolussion next week. I've been a little lonely over on the Infinion Series discussion board, and hope a few more people might drop on by!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I should have made a refresher announcements earlier

This month, In September, Monique Martin has started reading Out of Time with us, which is a paranormal Romance. This looks like it has a lot to play with - vampires, time travel, love - as well as a soon to be released sequel.

*From Amazon*
"...one of the most unique, emotional, engrossing stories I've had the privilege to read..." --Emily of Blog with Bite

"A stunning achievement of narrative, storytelling, character, and chemistry.... Monique Martin has a master's touch with an adventure yarn... a great read that will sweep away men and women alike." --Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily

"'Out of Time' is a delightful, sexy romp back in time to the 1920s...This book won't you let put it down... carve out enough time to read it through to its exciting conclusion." --Debra L. Martin of Two Ends of the Pen


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> I'm thinking it's time to wrap up Regression (which is FREE on Kindle for those who want to jump on board now!) with a few more posts this week, and move on to Evolussion next week. I've been a little lonely over on the Infinion Series discussion board, and hope a few more people might drop on by!


In case you need a few more details: Evolussion (Book Two: Infinion Series)

* From Amazon:*

The world is well aware of the ongoing efforts of megacorp Three Eleven after they went public in 1985 about an impending asteroid impact coming in 2011. What they don't know about is the new species of human evolving within the walls of the corporation. Company figurehead Dawn Ingram has not only a secret identity, but also a secret entity within her genes. This strand of alien DNA has been passed on to the fifty-three children infiltrating Three Eleven initiatives, carrying with them the lifetime memories and knowledge of their parents, and something more. Two of these children make an alarming discovery on a Jovian moon, setting in motion a cascading series of events which will tear apart the team which has worked together for decades.

Corporate control of information and technology keeps the world complacent as Three Eleven proceeds with their plans, unchallenged with the exception of underground journalist Stew Singleton. His Stewlogs shout out to those who will listen, demanding people ask more questions, look more closely, and wrest back some of the power they had ceded to Three Eleven in the panic of '85. Although he does not work hand-in-hand with them, he does applaud the efforts of terrorist group Anvolussion. A group whose leader, Lavrentios Alexopoulos, has gone missing after a bombing went wrong.

Nothing in the world is quite like Nicholas Weaver expected to find when he lay himself down to die for the eleventh time, awakening again as a twelve-year-old searching for his lost love. He finds the fruits of his labour have borne unexpected seeds, but is unsure the future is safe even with his monumental efforts.

The fate of the planet might be out of all of their hands. Sequel to bestselling Regression.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

In October, Daniel Arenson will be reading Blood of Requiem with us, This is book 1 in his series, The Song of Dragons. I haven't read this one yet but I've read some of this other stuff and I quite like what comes out of his brain ...

*From Amazon*
Long ago stood the kingdom of Requiem, a land of men who could grow wings and scales, breathe fire, and take flight as dragons. Requiem ruled the sky.

But Dies Irae, a tyrant leading an army of griffins, hunted Requiem's people, burned their forests, and shattered their temples. Requiem fell. This ancient land now lies in ruin, its halls crumbled, its cries silenced, its skeletons littering the burned earth.

In the wilderness, a scattering of survivors lives in hiding. The griffins still hunt them, and every day promises death. Will Requiem's last children perish in exile... or once more become dragons and fly to war?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

With November comes RJ Keller's Waiting For Spring. This is a contemporary fiction novel kinda outside my normal zone, but I'm intrigued by it ....

*From Amazon*

The pain in Tess Dyer's heart stems from a lifetime of rejection: by her distant mother, by a string of one-night stands, and by her husband, Jason. He promised to love her forever, yet here she is, divorced and shunned in her own town. She tries everything to dull the pain: sex, work, and endlessly cleaning the house. Finally, in a fit of despair, she abandons the small town of Brookfield, Maine, for an even smaller town, determined to start over with a clean slate. But she can't run from the demons in her head, and she soon falls back on her old habits, this time with the help of her sexy new neighbor Brian. Though she tells herself he is just a warm body to dull the pain, his kindness has a soothing effect on her bruised heart. But the fear of losing his love is always there, and before long, Tess's past threatens to destroy her fragile new happiness. Ultimately, she must make a choice: continue drifting through life, or confront the cruel realities of her past and start living. A dramatic departure from contemporary chick-lit, Waiting for Spring is a moving novel about a real woman struggling to find her place in the world.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

In December will be David Dalglish and his short story anthology, A Land of Ash. This is contains contributions from several different authors and makes for a interesting set of individual stories as well as a great overall story arc

*From Amazon*
The Yellowstone Caldera has erupted once every 600,000 years. We're 40,000 years overdue.

A LAND OF ASH

Lava flows stretch for hundreds of miles. A cloud of ash billows east, burying the Midwest, destroying crops, and falling upon the Atlantic Coast like a warm, dead snow. The remnants of the United States flees south as the global temperatures plummet.

Amid this total devastation are stories of families, friends, sons and fathers and wives: the survivors. Within are eleven stories focusing on the human element of such a catastrophe, from an elderly couple gathering to await their death to a father sealing his shelter in hopes of keeping the air breathable for his daughter. Contributing to this collection include many popular and up-and-coming independent authors, including David McAfee, Daniel Arenson, and more.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Wait a minute, I gotta follow RJ? Ah screw that, LoA read-along is sooooo canceled.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Half-Orc said:


> Wait a minute, I gotta follow RJ? Ah screw that, LoA read-along is sooooo canceled.


But...but, I really _liked _Land of Ash.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy October, Everyone! the weather is changing and It's time to curl up with a good book so why not some *Reading with the Author*?

For fantasy lovers, Daniel Arenson's _Blood of Requiem_ is the newest book on the roster. So, grab your copy and come on in and lets see what we discover. I've started reading it myself; I'm only about 500 locations in, but I'm ready for a nice chat. 

Also, for you paranormal romance lovers, Monique Martin's _Out of Time_ is a must. I haven't read it but I'm curious what you all think about it.

For the Science Fiction folk, Kathy Bell's _Regression_ is up and ready to go. This is book 2 of her series with the third book coming out next month ...

And, Libby Fischer Hellmann has pretty much finished her _Set the Night on Fire_ but I'm sure she's still around if anyone hasn't had a chance to read it yet ....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool and I am glad to see that coming back.  For the record, I'd love to be a part of that some day.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And "A Game of Thrones" reading assignment is up also!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Geoffrey! 

I hope y'all come on over. There's really something for everyone. We'd all love to hear from you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> For fantasy lovers, Daniel Arenson's _Blood of Requiem_ is the newest book on the roster. So, grab your copy and come on in and lets see what we discover. I've started reading it myself; I'm only about 500 locations in, but I'm ready for a nice chat.


Thanks, Geoffrey!


----------

